# color chart????



## MAW (Oct 13, 2011)

Hi everyone, could someone please direct me to a website that will show me the different Nigerian colors? 
Thanks


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Here are some with photos on the AGS website. http://www.americangoatsociety.com/education/ND_suggested_colors_patterns.php


----------



## MAW (Oct 13, 2011)

Thanks Freedomstarfarm, I should have said that I found that one, but it doesn't have all the color patterns. Do you know of any that are more complete? Is there a chart that will show you what color possibilities from certain breedings? 
Thanks


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

I don't think you could even name all the colors Nigerians can come in  :laugh: There are so many but I'm sure the chart covers the basics.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Here are two links Stacey posted in response to a color question I had a while back. Hope they help. 


> this person gathered info but the table and graphical pictures arent
> 
> http://luckywranch6.blogspot.com/2007/1 ... dwarf.html
> 
> ...


----------



## MAW (Oct 13, 2011)

Thanks, but I found one of these two sites yesterday, but the one site was just to much for this old brain to comprehend  I'm starting to realize that what I wanted to find probably doesn't exist  I wanted easy. Thanks everyone for your help.


----------

